# My CNC Router build



## Fasteddie58 (May 18, 2014)

Hello everyone and Happy Labor day! This is my CNC Router build, still need to install 2nd ball screw to drive the Gantry. It started out as a 24 x 48 made by GR3.US, I modified the assembly to make it a 48 x 24. I felt this configuration would work better for me as my work area is very small and can load my boards easier. I also plan to install a rotary axis to the right area of the table. This modification was easy for me and I just needed to buy 5 longer pieces of 8020. 

I have a question about table boards, I will be working on that soon. How are your table boards built? Do you us T-Track with hold downs to keep your boards secure? Any pictures world be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!
ED


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Edward I can't help with your inquiry but I'm sure someone will be along to lend a hand.


----------



## Bryan Rocker (Jul 10, 2014)

Some use T-tracks and others use vacuum systems. I would suspect it would be related to your needs. I like the set up, I hadn't seen them yet.....Interesting...


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Plan on cutting potentially twisting/warped hardwoods? T-track then. Panel materials are easier with a vacuum system. 

I have access to 3 CNCs. One is 25 x 25 all t-track bed. One is 25x50 with t-track between 4" wide MDF slats. One is a 5'x10' Multicam with a vacuum bed, but the two smaller machines with t-track get used for everything except large sheet goods.


----------



## rene0051 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hello
This is my homemade CNC And I have maded my table with Extrusions Aluminum T-Slotted Framing from McMaster-Carr


----------



## Fasteddie58 (May 18, 2014)

rene0051 said:


> Hello
> This is my homemade CNC And I have maded my table with Extrusions Aluminum T-Slotted Framing from McMaster-Carr


Very nice looking machine! What size is the table and if you don't mind me asking about the price?

Regards!
Ed


----------



## rene0051 (Mar 10, 2013)

Fasteddie58 said:


> Very nice looking machine! What size is the table and if you don't mind me asking about the price?
> 
> Regards!
> Ed


Hello
The table have 32 x 42 but i think the maximum I should be able to cut is approximately 20 x 28
The cost to built this CNC is 2500.00 approximately


----------



## Fasteddie58 (May 18, 2014)

This is what my build looks like now. When I have some spare time I will connect the box to the 4 stepper motors and take it for a test drive.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

FastEddie, That is looking sharp. Interesting use of Rockleres T Track table. It is a bit pricey for this application and will probably get chewed up quite a bit unless you put a sacrificial layer of 1/2"MDF over the top.

I used T Track from 8020 when I built mine but there are many other choices that are less expensive. 

Link on ebay. 8020 T Slot Aluminum Extrusion 10 s 1050 x 48 N | eBay

Link on Amazon. http://amzn.to/1uWm3GQ

What software do you plan to use?

Bill


----------



## Fasteddie58 (May 18, 2014)

Hello Bill! Yes the Rockler table is expensive even when on sale. I do plan to use a sacrificial table for thru cuts. I plan use use Mach 3 along with V Carve pro. Any other software do you suggest?

Regards! Ed


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Fasteddie58 said:


> Hello Bill! Yes the Rockler table is expensive even when on sale. I do plan to use a sacrificial table for thru cuts. I plan use use Mach 3 along with V Carve pro. Any other software do you suggest?
> 
> Regards! Ed


Ed,

Looks like you have done your home work. I use Mach3 and Aspire (V-Carve Pro's big brother) but I started with V-Carve Pro. You will be able to do all the 2D cutting you want with this setup. I may be biased because I am a reseller of Mach3, but I think it is one of the most complete CNC control software packages available for the price. 

There are many alternative packages that do good work such as Wincnc (hardware and software must be used to make this work). This hardware adds between $300 and $1000 to the cost but replaces hardware commonly used in other setups. WinCNC is a good, mature package and is used on Camaster machines. 

Linuxcnc is a free software package that will control a CNC machine. It requires you to load and install the Linux operating system on you computer and is not windows based. I experimented with this program a few years ago and it works well. I simply (personally) prefer a Windows based system.

There is other control software available I just have no personal experience with the other options.

I hope this helps.

Bill


----------



## zhangweilong (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm new to cnc machining area. 
From Hermos, i check their website and get to know that they have three categories of products, CNC Internal Grinding Machine, CNC Surface Grinding Machine, CNC Hard Lathe Machine. 

And CNC Internal Grinding Machine is divided into CNC Internal Grinding Machine of Centerless Type and CNC Internal Grinding Machine of Chuck Type.

CNC Surface Grinding Machine is divided into CNC Vertical Double-Surface Grinding Machine and CNC Vertical Single-Surface Grinding Machine.

Do you think this is reasonable? And what's your suggestions.

Thank you.

CNC MACHININE TYPES, HOW DO YOU THINK?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

It would really depend on what you want to do.

Each of these machines would have it's uses.


----------

